# Do you see what I see?



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

HAHAHA brilliant! I noticed it before I even saw it outlined


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Another full body shot.









This crested gecko's name is Fanta. I'm hoping it turns out female.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL - That pattern is amazing!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Orange Fanta is my favourite drink and my favourite of your lizard collection now.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

thats insane its so detailed and obvious
if you ever sell let me know lol


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I just noticed it today.









Not really planning on selling this one. Even if it turns out male I think I can work it in somewhere. Some gorgeous colouring on it, after all. Maybe pair it with my female harlequin and hope for some orange/red harlequins. For those not on the up-n-up with crested geckos, red harlies = $.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You can become famous with that gecko if you talk to the right people.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd only be famous if it looked like Jesus or the Mother Mary or something.









As is, it's not the first time a face has appeared in a gecko head. There are some geckos out there - and I've seen this with chameleons too - that actually have things 'written' into their patterns. It's something else to say the least.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

That is crazy...very good looking specimen as well


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

You got way too much time on your hands. That's awesome!


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

looks like a hippie!

no forget the hippie, its a monk!


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I was kinda thinkin it looked like heath ledger as the joker


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow mettle







good find


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Mettle said:


> I'd only be famous if it looked like Jesus or the Mother Mary or something.:laugh:
> 
> As is, it's not the first time a face has appeared in a gecko head. There are some geckos out there - and I've seen this with chameleons too - that actually have things 'written' into their patterns. It's something else to say the least.


Do you read Reptiles? There was a store that found a phone number in the pattern of one of their snakes, called it, and it turned out the person whose phone number it was needed that type of snake!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

irishfan 689 said:


> I'd only be famous if it looked like Jesus or the Mother Mary or something.:laugh:
> 
> As is, it's not the first time a face has appeared in a gecko head. There are some geckos out there - and I've seen this with chameleons too - that actually have things 'written' into their patterns. It's something else to say the least.


Do you read Reptiles? There was a store that found a phone number in the pattern of one of their snakes, called it, and it turned out the person whose phone number it was needed that type of snake!
[/quote]

WOW. Didn't see that. Insane.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

HAHAHA Nice man!!


----------

